# TE Goof-Proof Problems



## wildcard1257 (Jul 11, 2008)

I made some shirts for myself with my company logo on them using Transfer Express Goof-Proof transfers. They were applied to Gildan 100% cotton, Gildan 50/50, and Beefy T's 100%. Every shirt printed has since cracked after just a few washes (10 or less). At first I thought it was a bad batch, but I used both white transfers and gold. Hard to think it has anything to do with the batch.

The instructions from TE say 360-365 degrees for 6-8 seconds on medium/high pressure. It also stated that the temp suggestion was for a stahls brand press and that other brands should be at 370 degrees or higher.

Since I have a new Hix 600D, I pressed them at 380 degrees for 11 seconds on high pressure, covered them with a teflon sheet and pressed them again.

After pressing, I did the stretch test, and washed them inside out.

I’ve been a screen printer for years and never had this problem when I was pushing ink. It appears to me that the ink isn't curing, although I could be wrong.

It just seems to me that these shirts should be lasting longer than they are or the transfer industry is just good for promotional items and give aways.

I'm really sort of perplexed here. I spent last night doing some tests at higher temps and dwell times, but when I looked at the work, they appear to be somewhat blown out and the image is not crisp.

Anyone have any suggestions? Do I need to increase the temp even more? Or, is it the dwell time?

I know these questions have been asked and answered by the forums for ages, but I didn't see anything specifically for TE Goof-Proof transfers and I was hoping someone might have had this exact problem and worked it out themselves.

Thanks in advance for any help you can give me.


----------



## Ib4E (Aug 21, 2008)

Goof Proof from Transfer Express should be pressed at 365 for 4 seconds, then peel it hot. If you increase the heat a bit that's probably not going to hurt, but increasing the time may. 
I would keep the dweel time the same, 4-5 seconds. Med pressure. Hot peel.
Pressing a second time using a teflon sheet is a good idea. 
I think the double press at 11 second each might be the problem.

Good luck!


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

There is no need for a double press on plastisol unless your press is heating unevenly and the second press can sometimes give the transfer a shiny appearance.

Thom, you definitely over pressed them. Keep the heat around 170 and the dwell time whatever is recommended by TE. I don't use that brand so I don't have the instructions handy.


----------



## m2c2designs (Feb 12, 2009)

I have used transfer express for a little over a year. I have goof proof designs that I wear at least once a week and have never had a problem. I had a cheap press I bought off ebay that I used at 360 for 5 seconds. I didn't have any problem. One of the schools I did a job for had a stock shirt that didn't take on part of the design so I brought it back to the shop and repressed it and didn't have any problem. Have you tried calling TE they have always been extremely helpful for me.

Good Luck,
Michael
Let us know


----------



## wildcard1257 (Jul 11, 2008)

Now that you mention it, the second pressing does give it a shiny, rubbery feel. I have just always read that you should press a second time with a teflon sheet.

Do you really think I'm pressing them too long at too high a temp? I didn't think you could press too much,

I am going to call TE and see what they have to say. I'm just waiting to do a load of laundry so I can see how the test runs faired.

Thanks for the replies!!!


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

wildcard1257 said:


> I have just always read that you should press a second time with a teflon sheet.
> 
> Do you really think I'm pressing them too long at too high a temp?


Second pressing is for inkjet transfers.

Yes.


----------



## wildcard1257 (Jul 11, 2008)

wormil said:


> Second pressing is for inkjet transfers.
> 
> Yes.


 Are you kidding me? All this time I've been pressing twice, because I thought you pressed all transfers a second time.

Maybe I am pressing too much. I have to run some more tests and see what I'm doing wrong before I go any further. 

Until I perfect the plastisol tranfer, I'm going to have to continue to do all jobs with my screen press.

Thanks!!!


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

I would follow whatever instructions TE sent you. There is a tendency for people to think that if a little bit is good, a whole lot will be better; but that often isn't true.


----------



## pcharest603 (Sep 4, 2010)

I have also had this issue, after a few washings the goof proofs cracked, unfortunately I did this on a customer order that I needed to replace once we found the issue. TE was kind enough to replace the goof proofs but the new ones also cracked. I made sure my heat press was at temperature wsing heat strips and an IR heat gun along with a stop watch, the press is a new hotronics bought theu Sthals and I use dall the right numbers to no avail. I now have one more shot to convince the customer to stay with me (they are primarily an embroidery customer) so I am looking for a small run screen printer, I cannot take any more chances with this customer and they will not allow me to even mention these heat applied logos.

Looking for a screen printer to do 3 color LCD in 25 pcs batches at a reasonable price (comperable to heat applied but with good quality).


----------

